# Happy B'day MOM!



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, yesterday was my mom's 75th, and did we ever hook it up right. The folks arrived from SC Fri afternoon and it's been a party ever since. Happy birthday Ma, may ya have 75 more!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Grandma!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

many happy returns


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had.

HBday


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Fun times...Happy belated ma and grandma!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Living the good life, sitting by the pool smoking and drinking! Looks like a great tiime, keep enjoying time spent with mom. And like you said, here is to 75 more!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

what a blessing to be 75, happy b-day grandma


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday to your mom, Fatman!! Nothing beat a great time with the family!! And a great time you had, I can see from the pic's!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Where are the Birthday Smokes???

Happy Bday


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to your mom, Fatman!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like everyone was/is having a great time. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

happy bday


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Its allways great to spend time with the Family!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Ma from the gang here at CL. --- man those Kabobs look good!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice party for mom FJ, you did it up right!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> Happy birthday Ma from the gang here at CL. --- man those Kabobs look good!


Thanx, they were! Sweet vidalia onions, red taters, mushrooms, zuchinni, yellow squash, red, yellow and orange bell peppers, steak, chicken, and liberally applied marinade I got turned onto by my kid bro while in Houston! I was sort of expecting some keen eyeball here to notice that the 2d bottle of Scotch was cracked....I think we killed like 35 yrs of them! Mom and dad are back safe and sound in S.C. A truly great weekend. My grand-daughter broke out solo in the pool...just her and her arm floatie thingys...not bad for a 3 y.o.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

happy birthday


----------

